# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Τηλεχειρισμος καγκελοπορτας,αναγνωριση εξαρτηματος

## JOUN

Καλημερα.
Στις φωτο φαινεται το καμενο τρανζιστορ απο τηλεχειρισμο συρομενης πορτας.Το μοντελο της πλακετας το εχω συναντησει αρκετες φορες(ειναι αρκετα κοινο).
Ξερει καποιος ποιο ειναι;

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## klik

για regulator το κοβω. Μηπως 78 l05; Επαλήθευσε το απο τη συνδεσμολογια.

----------


## JOUN

Δεν μου περασε απο το μυαλο καθολου..Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εβγαλα την πλακετα απο την θεση της,τραβηξα την φωτο επιτοπου.
Απο την αλλη ενα πρασινο led power που εχει αριστερα αναβει..Αρα εχει δυο τασεις η ειναι κατι αλλο.Και η γεφυρα που βρισκεται;Δεν την βλεπω πουθενα..

Σαν να εχεις δικιο..Απο την επανω μερια εχει το σχημα του σταθεροποιητη  οχι σε smd αλλα σε through hole και συνδεεται στα ιδια σημεια με το κατω..Πρεπει να παω παλι για να βγαλω την πλακετα..

----------


## jakektm

αν πηγαινει στην τροφοδοσια του ολοκληρωμενου, τοτε κανει σταθεροποιηση στην ταση του ολοκληρωμενου. λογικα στα 5βολτ

αν συνδεεται σε καποια εξοδο του ολοκληρωμενου, μαλλον για τρανζιστορ παμε

----------


## jakektm

στον πυκνωτη που βρισκεται πολυ κοντα στον μ/σ , αριστερα του οπως βλεπω την φωτο πρεπει αν εχει μια διοδο, η οποια δεν φαινεται στην φωτογραφια

----------


## JOUN

> στον πυκνωτη που βρισκεται πολυ κοντα στον μ/σ , αριστερα του οπως βλεπω την φωτο πρεπει αν εχει μια διοδο, η οποια δεν φαινεται στην φωτογραφια


Σαν να'χεις δικιο..καλα με ημιανορθωση δουλευει;

----------


## STALKER IX

Ξεκολησε τον καθαρισε την πλακετα και βαλε ενα καινουργιο σταθεροποιητη πιο διπλα απο την πανω μερια κατω απο τον μεγαλο πυκνωτη εχει θεση καινουργια

----------


## JOUN

Ναι πρεπει να παω να βγαλω την πλακετα αυριο. 
Να βαλω 5V σταθεροποιητη;

----------


## JOUN

Tελικα πηρα την πλακετα και πραγματι το εξαρτημα ειναι 78l05.Το αλλαξα αλλα τελικα την εχει αρπαξει το ST62T10C6 οποτε δεν γινεται να φτιαχτει η πλακετα..

----------

